# SDS in Beans



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not well understood at this point...

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2015/09/bayer-launches-website-to-inform-growers-about-sudden-death-syndrome/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=0c6c58397d-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-0c6c58397d-296641129


----------

